# RRFW Riverwire – Diamond Creek to Pearce Ferry Update



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Tom!

Just another idea on the towering silt banks down in the lakebed. Choose your campsite wisely as it is possible a large calving of silt can cause quite the tsunami. I was witness to just that at the camp just below Pierce Ferry Rapid. A huge slide dropped into the river on the opposing side of the camp and the resulting wave of water washed over the entire camp! that wave could have easily washed an entire camp into the river!

Are you saying the Huallies are charging a fee to camp RL from below National to Spencer? If so, that really sucks!

Don Farmer


----------



## GCHiker4887 (Feb 10, 2014)

fdon said:


> Are you saying the Huallies are charging a fee to camp RL from below National to Spencer? If so, that really sucks!
> 
> Don Farmer



Yes they do. The boundary can be ambiguous depending on your source. Camping RL is definitely at your own risk! I would hate to be the group that has to decide the case law.


----------

